# I H A T E W O R K ! ! !



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have already worked 70 hours this week and now I have to work 12 hour shifts Saturday and Sunday before starting a whole new crappy week on Monday. I absolutely hate my job and everyone associated with it. This is me sitting happily at my desk. The picture is not from today but many months ago but the feeling is still the same.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you do and where do you do it?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Me too, James. To resovle the issue, I retired! 

But, I'm still working all weekend, just at a different job. I'll be in Katy shooting a Little League Tournament.  

Mike


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I hated my job and retired when I was first eligible. Made better (way better) in starting a second career while enjoying the bennies of the first retirement. Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I only really hate when I have to work 16 or so hrs unexpectedly. Or when I have to really go work and do something. But sitting down in my office 5 miles from Bastrop Bayou and drinking their coffee and soaking up their AC and spending their $$$$ to ride around the county, that part ain't so bad. Probably didn't make ya' feel any better. But we do have an opening here. BTW guy I really enjoy the pictures you take. You do a fine job.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the words guys. Sitting in the office by the bayou sipping coffee under the A/C and driving around a little sounds like something I could excel at. I am a Process Engineer for a local manufacturing company. We do plastic injection molding of mostly electronics, computer, communications, and automotive parts. I am extremely open to changing careers however so feel free to let me know about ANY available positions. You are also correct about it not being worth it ifit makes you miserable. I am in no way afraid of work and have always done more than my fair share. For the past six months though we have been in a downward spiral and I have lost 6 of my 9 technicians. They have not been replaced and me and the other three that are left have been forced to pick up the slack and work rediculous hours. I have just about had it and can't do it much longer. Sorry to vent but it just gets me PO'd thinking about what they are doing. I guarantee you the high up muckkity mucks are not here with me. Anyway, you guys at least have a great weekend and catch some fish, cook some ribs, drink some brews, and spend some good quality time with family and friends. That is what we are supposed to do. Maybe next weekend I will get the chance again.

Thanks too Bevo for the comment on my pics. That is what I truly enjoy doing


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

at least you get to wear t-shirts to work.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

So who do I call about this job opening?



Bevo&Pevo said:


> I only really hate when I have to work 16 or so hrs unexpectedly. Or when I have to really go work and do something. But sitting down in my office 5 miles from Bastrop Bayou and drinking their coffee and soaking up their AC and spending their $$$$ to ride around the county, that part ain't so bad. Probably didn't make ya' feel any better. But we do have an opening here. BTW guy I really enjoy the pictures you take. You do a fine job.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow that is alot of hours, not replacing the other techs only makes matters worse, if they loose you then they are up the creek with no paddle


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I just finished my fourteenth twelve hour night shift in a row. Been working the the same place for just over 33 years. Many times over the years I've had spells of misery there.

I keep remembering what my dad told me when I was griping about some funky job I had as a kid...."Nobody says you have to like your job son. You just have to "_have" one."_

Think he was telling me my feet were coming out from underneath his table soon.hwell:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Having spent a little time helping people assess their retirement prospects....I'd suggest that you sit down and do some number crunching. 

Once you get a REAL handle on how many more years/months/ weeks/days that it takes to get you where you want to be...then each tomorrow will be checked off.... just like you were putting money into the bank! 

An endless path ahead is not conducive to good feelings.... for anybody. 

Some guys found out..that they could retire NOW; some found out that it only took a few more years; some found out that they had to work forever. I couldn't help the last bunch much...but... still....knowledge is power. 

Going to work every day KNOWING how many more days are necessary.... is a powerful tool. regards, Rich


----------

